# Very Rare BMC Featherweight Childs Bike...I Cannot Find Anything about them...Help?



## bass4cash (Dec 8, 2014)

I have this very rare child's bicycle which I posted on here quite awhile ago. It is a very rare bicycle. I say that because I have yet to be able to find anything on it. It was made by a company that specialized in pedal cars, BMC.  This bicycle is called a "Featherweight" as can be seen in the badge and on the chain guard. The only reference I have seen, regarding any bicycles they have made, is the picture on an old advertisement I found. This bike is in terrific condition, has hard rubber tires and appears that everything is intact, as it was first made. I very cool little bike but quite a mystery. Anyone have any advice or information on figuring out a value for this bike? I thank you for your input.


----------



## buisky (Dec 9, 2014)

Before I collected bicycles I collected pedal cars. I am familiar with BMC . The pedals cars never seemed to have the following or demand as some of the other manufacturers
 Ever though the bike is rare it would not hold tremendous value. I would put it in the $75 to $125 range . That could be a stretch. This just my opinion. I am sure when you put it on ebay that you will find out for sure. Ron


----------



## jpabloj (Feb 19, 2015)

i have the same whit training wheels


but i don't have information.


----------



## Yaariyan (Mar 6, 2015)

This is exceptionally decent and not too bad post....You shook posting it....Thanks a great deal for posting it....!!!



______________
Johni


----------



## T.C. (Mar 12, 2015)

Kool petals! Are those rubber or metal?


----------

